# Dark Skin for canonrumors.com + forum



## photoenix (Oct 5, 2017)

Let me start by saying I really like the design of the website, but it is just way to bright for me, especially at night. That's why I created a dark skin for canonrumors. 

All you need, is to install the browser extension Stylish.
Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylish-custom-themes-for/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe?hl=en
Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/

You can find my dark skin here: https://userstyles.org/styles/149152/canonrumors-dark

It took me some time but I think I adapted it to work with most pages.

Hope you like it


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2017)

I would not waste your time, CR Guy is rolling out a new forum using different software. There is no precise timeline, but it will happen the next day for sure if a bunch of people spend time trying to change.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I would not waste your time, CR Guy is rolling out a new forum using different software. There is no precise timeline, but it will happen the next day for sure if a bunch of people spend time trying to change.



It is NOT a waste of time. If someone likes to customize things - why not? He can probably do the same for the new forum later. More choices is always better.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2017)

Jopa said:


> It is NOT a waste of time. If someone likes to customize things - why not? He can probably do the same for the new forum later. More choices is always better.



+1



Thanks for sharing, photomachine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I would not waste your time, CR Guy is rolling out a new forum using different software. There is no precise timeline, but it will happen the next day for sure if a bunch of people spend time trying to change.
> ...



It might be frustrating though. Forum software, including the software for this forum can have a assortment of color combinations, and can even let the user change it. The downside seems to be that some add-in apps don't play well with all themes so its a pain to maintain,

I'd suggest mailing CR guy about suggestions for the new forum. Personally, I don't like dark themes, but each of us have legitimate reasons for their preference so let him know. I remember when DPR went to a dark theme, they received so many complaints that they finally offered the user a choice- light/dark. I think its a good idea. Their dark theme looks pretty nice but I use the light.

You can post your suggestion here* http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32629.0*


----------



## PavelR (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice idea, but the forum is too contrasty and the links are pretty unreadable in my eyes...
The text blur visible in the forum preview is not present in the picture - if you would like to judge the image please download it. Dowloaded image looks like my original...


----------



## photoenix (Oct 14, 2017)

PavelR said:


> Nice idea, but the forum is too contrasty and the links are pretty unreadable in my eyes...



Thanks for the feedback, you are right it really is too contrasty and hard on the eyes. I tried to improve on this, give it a try now. Just update it here: https://userstyles.org/styles/149152/canonrumors-dark


----------



## PavelR (Oct 14, 2017)

photomachine said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea, but the forum is too contrasty and the links are pretty unreadable in my eyes...
> ...


It is much better now. Thank you. The only problem I can see now are links - as dark red small texts (especially visited links) on the dark backgound are hard to read...[Red color is not easy readable on any background...] And there is one thing I propose to think about: form buttons do not have any 3D visual effect and looks the same like edit box - it is not user friendly.


----------

